# Failure of Intelligence in Afghanistan



## Glider (Jan 5, 2010)

I know its too easy to sit on the outside and make comments on the efforts of others but this does seem a serious failure.

The following is the high level executive summary and attached is the paper itself

_This paper, written by the senior intelligence officer in Afghanistan and by a company-grade officer and a senior executive with the Defense Intelligence Agency, critically examines the relevance of the U.S. intelligence community to the counterinsurgency strategy in Afghanistan. Based on discussions with hundreds of people inside and outside the intelligence community, it recommends sweeping changes to the way the intelligence community thinks about itself – from a focus on the enemy to a focus on the people of Afghanistan. The paper argues that because the United States has focused the overwhelming majority of collection efforts and analytical brainpower on insurgent groups, our intelligence apparatus still finds itself unable to answer fundamental questions about the environment in which we operate and the people we are trying to protect and persuade_.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2010)

FINALLY someone is speaking out about the intelligence community. It seems that it has been very short sighted lately with things that are discovered after the fact that were known, like the Fort Hood shooter and the recent Christmas day bombin attempt.


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2010)

maybe, maybe not.............just a heads up gents, but US intel is it's own entity, just reliaze that intel does not always support the govt it works under, it supports it's own existance.

nuff said


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2010)

Good point, E, but when they are not sharing the info and things happen, it looks bad for everyone.


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2010)

remember to that this could be an intel ploy to get those on the other end to smile and continue until we catch their butts in a sling. we did this in Nam even when "our" media was in full swing reporting faulty materials to the US and the worlds public. the same thing is going on to some degree now although our own intel and military are indeed allowing to many eyes in the close neighborhood


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2010)

This article on military.com talks more about what is going on...

General Hits US Spy Ops in Afghanistan


----------

